# Reemplazo de integrado



## kloinster (Nov 24, 2014)

Hola. Saludos a todos. Estoy en la busqueda del equivalente del integrado MC33232P es de la fuente de alimentación de una vídeo printer de ecografo. 

Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## Asu (Nov 25, 2014)

No entiendo el porque del equivalente, en ebay puedes comprar el  MC33232P con facilidad.

saludos


----------



## sergiot (Nov 25, 2014)

Preguntá en Dicomse http://www.dicomse.com.ar si lo tienen, en la pagina les figura, pero hay veces que no lo tienen en stock.


----------



## kloinster (Nov 25, 2014)

Ahora me voy a fijar, gracias por la data. Espero que lo tengan en dicomse que es de acá, por que seguramente en ebay un mes se tarda en llegar.


----------

